# Can you ID this Snake?



## mrmikk (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you ID this snake?

It was found in the Redlands, South East QLD, on April 25 2009 (& was released shortly thereafter).

I want Common name, scientific name & (just to make it a challenge) mid body scale row count and anal and subcaudal scale status (single or divided).

Good Luck.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 26, 2009)

Eastern small eye. Very dangerous.


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 26, 2009)

eastern small eyed snake
cryptophis nigrescenss

anal scale single 
subcaudal scale single
mid body scales in 15 rows.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like Small Eyed Snake Rhinoplacephalus/Cryptophis Nigrescens.

Anal and sub caudal scales single, 15 rows for mid body scale count.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 26, 2009)

scientific name #cryptophis nigrescens
ventrals 165-210
subs30-46 single
mids15
anal single


----------



## miley_take (Apr 26, 2009)

Small-eyed Snake (_Cryptophis nigrescens_)
Midbody scales at 15 rows
Single Anal scale
30-45 single subcaudal scales


----------



## Bugsy (Apr 26, 2009)

Yep id say small eyed snake...Looks darker than the ones we get down here in the illawarra.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 26, 2009)

Appears everyone knows their herps here, well done.

Well done Red Belly Bite, spot on with your facts and the most complete answer.


----------



## coz666 (Apr 26, 2009)

i thought it was a baby red belly, but small eyed has a orangy shade underbelly , im crappy with snake id
carpentarian?... cryptophis boschmai


----------



## JasonL (Apr 26, 2009)

Not all Small Eyes have orange bellies.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 26, 2009)

pic of Sydney one


----------



## Australis (Apr 26, 2009)

coz666 said:


> i thought it was a baby red belly, but small eyed has a orangy shade underbelly , im crappy with snake id
> carpentarian?... cryptophis boschmai




Carpentaria snake (Cryptophis boschmai)


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 26, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> Appears everyone knows their herps here, well done.
> 
> Well done Red Belly Bite, spot on with your facts and the most complete answer.


 aww this is the first time I have won anything on APS .....I feel like a subscriber now:lol::lol::lol:
thanks...


----------



## coz666 (Apr 26, 2009)

well i did say i wasnt good/////more like very bad 
and that the answer was stated before my post so i knew the answer. plus you wont get a caprentarian in redlands.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 26, 2009)

coz666 said:


> i thought it was a baby red belly, but small eyed has a orangy shade underbelly , im crappy with snake id
> carpentarian?... cryptophis boschmai


 
Don't worry, they are often mistaken for RBBS


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 26, 2009)

RedBellyBite, well in that case I had better look through the Oz Snakes Pet & Livestock Classifieds cupboards.....................................


Here we go, PM me your address and I'll send you a new sliding glass door lock for your next enclosure.

regards,

Mick








redbellybite said:


> aww this is the first time I have won anything on APS .....I feel like a subscriber now:lol::lol::lol:
> thanks...


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 26, 2009)

mrmikk, 

you should put more of these lil mini comps on! 

:wink:


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, was in two minds how popular it would be, so if you think they would be well received, by all means would be happy to do so. 

We've got a great bunch of people here on this site and a wealth of knowledge amongst us all, so if we can promote that, by all means.

Thanks again 

Mick


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 26, 2009)

I wanna thank Mick for the prize  
And to all that believed in me .....I love you all ...


----------



## Australis (Apr 26, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> And to all that believed in me .......



....:|


----------

